# Recomendationsfor removal firms and pet couriers.



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Following on from an earlier post I have 8 weks to try and organise a move to Portugal with a newborn and a three year old. So any shortcuts in finding recomended firms would be great.

We will need a lorry +/- storage to move from lincs to Sao Martinho and a pet courier to transport or maine **** cat.

Thanks in advance. 

Jennie


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi we can highly recommend Fred at FM Transport, we have used him personally on a number of occasions and so have a few of our clients, he is based in Luton but covers the UK and delivers all over Portugal. His prices are extremely competitive. Tell him Val gave him your details. 

www.fmtransport.co.uk

Good Luck with your move


----------

